# Table for Knitting machine



## DarcyCAG

Hello,

I am purchasing an older model knitting machine - actually a few. I have never machine-knitted before. One of the machines is a Studio 700. What kind of table do I need for it? I've been seeing clamps, sturdy tables, but also some tilting tables. What do y'all prefer?

thanks!


----------



## mzelly

Hi DarcyCAG - I have a BOND - haven't used it for years but my husband is making me a table to get it all set up again. I did try using the ironing board for a while but it just wasn't sturdy enough. Good luck


----------



## DarcyCAG

Thanks. I'm guessing a folding table wouldn't be secure enough either. I'm guessing I'll have to find a heavy wood table that won't move around much. I'm concerned about the clamps -- a lot of tables have 'lips' on them. Do I need a table without lips?


----------



## Deb-Babbles

Yes a table without a lip is best. I just got a knitting machine and can not wait to work with it. I have been watching video's on youtub.com. Very helpful information. Even stitches.
Happy Knitting.
Deb B


----------



## DarcyCAG

thanks! Good luck to you.


----------



## KateWood

There were frames made for knitting machines that were nice, some tilted for use with a ribber attachment. But they were no work table and I heard they jiggled as you knit on them. If you look into those they are supposed to have C clamps for the opposite side of the frames top bar, the KMs clamps will bolt into them in order to secure the KM on the top cross bar. Otherwise the KM will fall off of the frame.
Rounded and beveled edges won't work, the clamps will slip and the KM may fall off also, the tables are typically too light for the weight of the machine. I tried a wood desk which eventually got shook apart.
A good friend built a table for me. Its 1" thick 50" long and 30" deep. He attached the wood top to very sturdy folding legs frame and it is secure, doesn't move, and there's plenty of room for my tools and yarn between my machines which are clamped on opposite sides of the table. 
The other option I found that I liked was an online store;
distinctiveknits.com they sell KM tables that are nice and will accomodate a KM & its ribbing attachment.

Hope this information helps.


----------



## DarcyCAG

That's super, thanks! I'll go and look at the web site.


----------



## Entity

What about this table? It's made for knitting machine and they claim that it won't wobble:

http://store.dknits.com/pd_universal_knitting_machine_stand.cfm

Although, I don't think this table can be tilted to accomodate a ribber.

Another type of table to think about is a small size drafting table (4ft x 32-36in.). Like the ones for personal use. They can be tilted, height is sometime adjustable, sturdy and they're normally well built.

The one I'm looking at is a used one, it won't burn my pocket ;o) It has wheels too so I can roll it away. You may want to look at your local classified ads or local Craiglist for one.


----------



## KateWood

Entity said:


> What about this table? It's made for knitting machine and they claim that it won't wobble:
> 
> http://store.dknits.com/pd_universal_knitting_machine_stand.cfm
> 
> Although, I don't think this table can be tilted to accomodate a ribber.
> 
> Another type of table to think about is a small size drafting table (4ft x 32-36in.). Like the ones for personal use. They can be tilted, height is sometime adjustable, sturdy and they're normally well built.
> 
> The one I'm looking at is a used one, it won't burn my pocket ;o) It has wheels too so I can roll it away. You may want to look at your local classified ads or local Craiglist for one.


Hi, this table at dknits is the same one I posted about from distinctive knits. This table does not need to tilt to install and use a ribbing attachment as different clamps come with the ribber to secure the KM to the table on the appropriate angle for the ribber to attach to the KM. The tension mast is then turned around so that it is also at the proper angle. I very seriously considered purchasing this KM table, it is the best I've seen available aside from the one a friend built for me.


----------



## dolores angleton

Hi, I have 2 older Brothers. Both mounted on tilt stands with clamps.Look sort of like saw horses only steel bars. Works great and do not interfer with ribbers when attached and can tilt the flat beds to any degree I want, Also clamps removable at any time . Good luck


----------



## euvid

THe Artisan table is a wonderful table. I bought mine from 
AllBrands for $129. I have 2 of them. THey are the right size and have a shelf on the back extremely sturdy and don't take up much room at all which is nice. I had my SInger 700 on a small folding plastic table which was o.k. but would not work with the ribber. I saw an Artisan on a site the other day for $100 but I don't remember which site. DKnits is the importer.


----------



## DarcyCAG

thanks everyone. I now have several choices!


----------



## Mountain Mama

Hey, mzelly,

Did you do that terrific entrelac sweater on a machine? I am trying one on needles, and it doesn't look nearly that smooth.
Rae


----------



## laurelk.

I got one of those tilting tables for my 700. Think I didn't get it on e-bay but the machine knitting old site which is now a yahoo site. I like it because I can leave on the ribber, drop it down at it's lowest position and tip down to make the main bed level. i have to say I sometimes take off the ribber on some things so don't have the ribber in the way. I also have regular tables for my old 313 and my bulky 155.
Laurelk in S.CA


----------



## sunansand101

I have two bonds hooked together and made my table out of 15" wide MDF 8' long. I attached it to 2 runners of 2X3" oak (to keep it level). I got folding legs at Home Depot and attached them to the oak pieces. I've had it for 6 years and it's still going strong! The legs are shaped like an upside-down Y shape. It was much cheaper than trying to purchase one to fit the machine beds. Hope this helps!


----------



## Rita in Raleigh

Hi. I have been machine knitting for almost 20 years. I do have a variety of machines and stands. I do not have a tilt stand. I have used a metal legged kitchen table from the '70's to support 2 brother machines with ribbers. I pulled the table apart (like where the extra boards go) to let the yarn thread up through the middle. This is sort of like those famous chrome tables of the '50's. By pulling the table apart for 4 inches or so, it allows the C clamps to be slid onto the table through the gap, so the lip of the table does not interfere with clamping down the machine.

I have also used a folding melamine (particle board with a melamine surface office table (48x24) to hold one or two machines with or without ribbers. This table needed a bit of modifying...my husband cut out a 2 inch circle in the middle for the yarn to come up from the cone of yarn on the floor to the tension unit. He "lined" the hole with plastic pipe fittings so the yarn would not snag on the rough hole. These tables can be bought at http://www.staples.com/Staples-4-Folding-Melamine-Banquet-Tables/product_885737 for about $49.

Other people have built tables with sawhorse legs and a sturdy board top. 
There are many solutions to using a table for a knitting machine.

Rita in Raleigh


----------



## pahlfor

I'm making a table with three selves for yarn a drawer for parts and a rack for comes and book rack on one end to hold our knitting machine. when it is done I will put up a photo. Del and Annie


----------



## LeAnn

I use one of those brown 'office' type tables with the metal legs that fold up and lock down. I've got a standard gauge with a ribber on it and the other side has either a LK 150 or bond on it. It's about twice as wide as a 'regular' table for knitting machines so I drilled 2 holes in for the yarn from my cones that go to the standard. When I want to use the LK I just fold the tension wires down like they were in the box when shipped. I've been doing it this way for several years and no problems.


----------



## boots

Mountain Mama said:


> Hey, mzelly,
> 
> Did you do that terrific entrelac sweater on a machine? I am trying one on needles, and it doesn't look nearly that smooth.
> Rae


I know we're not supposed to start another thread inside a thread, but, I'd like to know the answer to this also. Sorry for not following protocal. :?


----------



## diamondbelle

I've used my dining table. It has a lip, but my husband used bigger C-clamps to get around the lip. Once it was up, it stayed up until the project was finished. I rarely use my dining room table, so it wasn't a problem.


----------



## boots

Lowe's made a table for me: a metal sawhorses with a 12inch x 5 ft board bolted on it. It's portable as it folds and the sawhorse has a handle on it.

Cheap and portable.


----------



## Entity

Wow! Boots, that's an excellent table for the price! Thanks for posting the photos.

I'm planning to pick up mine today. The table top is 4 ft x 32 inches, the height is adjustable and it can be taken apart easily if needed to. I decided on this one because it's on wheels already. It also has a metal shelf. Here's what it looks like (from the seller listing):


----------



## lettuceshop

I have a Bond Ultimate Sweater Machine. I found a very sturdy table at Big Lots for $35. It's perfect


----------



## brenda m

the frame I have for my studio didn't tilt; it depended on how it was put on the frame and whether you had a ribber or not. I also, have a machine on an old desk


----------



## Celt Knitter

I had a stand for a Brother machine and it was quite shaky. Folding tables are no good and you do need a solid table for the clamps. I bought one identical to the photos and it was the best buy I ever made. The machine and the ribber can stay permanently and they fold in under the lid. There's plenty of storage for the accessories as well. The bench seat pulls out, and the cushion was even included. You could store a body in that. It's a neat, dust-free slimline solution that keeps little fingers from removing the weights, especially the claw weights, which apparently are wonderful substitutes for the old Star Wars phasers


----------



## Celt Knitter

You don't need the table to tilt because the ribber clamps make the main bed tilt to accommodate the ribber.


----------



## LeAnn

Celt Knitter said:


> You don't need the table to tilt because the ribber clamps make the main bed tilt to accommodate the ribber.


That is true but it sure makes it hard to use my garter bar! haha


----------



## laurelk.

I like the main bed to lie flat so I can see easily what the main bed is doing. Before I had the tilting table on my old machine I would sometimes take off the ribber and put on the clamps which enabled me to have the main bed flat.
Laurelk in S.CA


----------



## DarcyCAG

Wow - that sounds neat.


----------



## DarcyCAG

I like the price! I'll have to see if I could get someone to cut a hole for me.....no handy hubby; but I do have a handy friend who may be willing to help me out!


----------



## DarcyCAG

Celt Knitter - where did you get your ensemble? It looks great. I like that the bench goes underneath.


----------



## Celt Knitter

I got it in the UK, but I haven't seen one here, and I miss it so much. As I said, you could store bodies in it. But it's not a very complicated structure. I will try and get my spouse in the UK to photo the inside to show how it folds out because that's the only piece that is somewhat complicated. It is very heavy because it is MDF rather than wood. I don't think you would have to be a master cabinet maker to construct one. There's a link to one for sale: http://holland.amerja.com/forsale-a-furniture-a-a331113096517-a--Horn-Knitting-Machine-Cabinet-Bench-Seat-Storage-450- It's a bit pricey, but you get a closer view.


----------



## LeAnn

DarcyCAG said:


> I like the price! I'll have to see if I could get someone to cut a hole for me.....no handy hubby; but I do have a handy friend who may be willing to help me out!


I did the drilling on my table myself. It's not hard just attach the right drill bit and tighten it down, plug it in, and press the trigger! Only takes a few minutes. You'll have to vacuum up after. At least on mine I did. It's the type of table that has the double density board under it. Some one posted that it wasn't sturdy and maybe they were thinking of the plastic ones. Mine has the metal legs with braces that lock in and metal 'collar' under the top so it's really sturdy! I've been using it for over 5 yrs. and no problems. Plus it's plenty wide enough for 2 machines and space to put stuff. I'm going to upload a couple pics.


----------



## Entity

LeAnn, when you mentioned about drilling holes, I had no idea what were they for until I saw the photos. LOL. That was such a great idea! 

The used craft table that I got is about the same size of yours. I'm going to drill holes on mine too! 

Thanks for posting the photos.


----------



## Dianne T

Darcy, The artison table is the same one DK sells for the same price I have bought two and DK is very good to do business with. I received mine in 2 days. They are a 5 star business and very helpful with MK questions
Dianne T


----------



## LeAnn

Entity said:


> LeAnn, when you mentioned about drilling holes, I had no idea what were they for until I saw the photos. LOL. That was such a great idea!
> 
> The used craft table that I got is about the same size of yours. I'm going to drill holes on mine too!
> 
> Thanks for posting the photos.


You're welcome! Pictures always work! I also got some little rubber washer thingies to cover the holes so the yarn won't snag on that fake wood stuff. They look like little donuts. I found them at the hardware store.


----------



## Laurelbee

I have a proper knitting cabinet for my machine set up with a ribber, but for the others which are just flat beds, I put a sheet of the plastic shelving ( don't know what it is called) and the machine just sits on it - no slipping, and no problem to move at any time to another knitting site. xxx


----------



## breezy42

Hi
I found if the km clamps will not fit the thickness of a sturdy table that you wish to use, you may purchase the clamps used for table tennis (ping pong). I did this and was able to purchase the ping pong clamps separately at Walmart for $5.
Hope this gives you another option.


----------



## Weegie

Hi DarcyCAG...this is the stand I am going to put my Brother 965i on. My chunky machine that has a ribber is on a metal tilt stand. This stand is 11"X47" (I hope the picture comes with the message! Haven't done that on here yet!)


DarcyCAG said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am purchasing an older model knitting machine - actually a few. I have never machine-knitted before. One of the machines is a Studio 700. What kind of table do I need for it? I've been seeing clamps, sturdy tables, but also some tilting tables. What do y'all prefer?
> 
> thanks!


----------



## moritta

Boots, this is great idea. My husband made something similar, except we use a quarter of a panel instead of a board. We put the panel off
center to counterbalance and avoid tipping. We use the space in the back of the machine to put light stuff. My husband drilled some holes so that I can put the yarn on the floor. I will send pics if someone wants them. I use similar tables for the sewing machines.


----------



## Weegie

Uh oh Lee Ann...your pictures are giving me ideas!! What a great table! With limited space that would work better than 2 separate stands. Hmmmmm......


----------



## littlemissxmas

I thought I saw someone talk about clamps so I can have the main bed be flat while the ribber is still connected to it.

I re read this and couldn't find it. I have a brother 260 heck all of my machines are brother. This is the one I want it for the most. If you know of these please let me know. I am short and it is a bit of a stretch for me. lol


----------



## Weegie

LeAnn...what size is that table?


----------



## thebearlady

Thanks for the great info. i am most upset, someone (without asking) threw my metal tilt stand away. I am going to start machine knitting again and could not afford a new stand.
I am sure my hubby can make this for me.
Thanks again
thebearlady


----------



## susieknitter

Entity said:


> LeAnn, when you mentioned about drilling holes, I had no idea what were they for until I saw the photos. LOL. That was such a great idea!
> 
> The used craft table that I got is about the same size of yours. I'm going to drill holes on mine too!
> 
> Thanks for posting the photos.


I have only just come across this post and thought that you might be interested in the following. 
In the base of a knitting machine cabinet the two holes have circles of wax in them. I have found this is great, particularly when you are using a yarn that needs the extra wax. The yarn picks up the wax while you knit. I don't know if you could fix tea lights in the holes and that would work. It's just an idea that I thought that you may like.


----------



## Jeanniebug

I recently purchased an Incredible Sweater Machine and I just set it on my dresser, on top of non-skid cupboard liner and leveled it (front to back) with shims made of torn and folded cardboard. Works like a dream! No clamps required!


----------



## mzelly

Mountain Mama said:


> Hey, mzelly,
> 
> Did you do that terrific entrelac sweater on a machine? I am trying one on needles, and it doesn't look nearly that smooth.
> Rae


No, the entrelac is a hand knit. Don't know that you can do entrelac on a machine and each "rectangle" has to be knit before moving on to the next. I have some more entrelac pics up now in the knitting forum under heading Entrelac. The yarn I used on the avatar sweater is a cotton - "peaches and cream" if I recall correctly.


----------



## ValT

Entity said:


> What about this table? It's made for knitting machine and they claim that it won't wobble:
> 
> http://store.dknits.com/pd_universal_knitting_machine_stand.cfm
> 
> Although, I don't think this table can be tilted to accomodate a ribber.
> 
> Another type of table to think about is a small size drafting table (4ft x 32-36in.). Like the ones for personal use. They can be tilted, height is sometime adjustable, sturdy and they're normally well built.
> 
> The one I'm looking at is a used one, it won't burn my pocket ;o) It has wheels too so I can roll it away. You may want to look at your local classified ads or local Craiglist for one.


If you use a table, the table doesn't tilt; it's the main bed that tilts and it does this through the use of clamps that come with the ribber which when attached to the main bed elevates the front of the bed upwards.

The ribber is then attached to the main bed and the ribber supports are then clamped to the table using the clamps which you normally use for the main bed when knitting without a ribber.

Best wishes
Val


----------



## blumbergsrus

I have 2 KM stands for sale if your interested.


----------



## sand334

I have a bond machine and I did what sunandsand101 did. I purchased the material and asked my brother-in-law to put it together for me. It cost about $20 and fits my machine great with the attachments and a little for my yarn.


----------



## susieknitter

mzelly said:


> Mountain Mama said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, mzelly,
> 
> Did you do that terrific entrelac sweater on a machine? I am trying one on needles, and it doesn't look nearly that smooth.
> Rae
> 
> 
> 
> No, the entrelac is a hand knit. Don't know that you can do entrelac on a machine and each "rectangle" has to be knit before moving on to the next. I have some more entrelac pics up now in the knitting forum under heading Entrelac. The yarn I used on the avatar sweater is a cotton - "peaches and cream" if I recall correctly.
Click to expand...

Diana Sullivan shows how to do entrelac on a machine.


----------



## Daeanarah

that table entity looks nice. I hope you like it.


----------



## GrammaAnn

http://www.knittingmachinetables.com/
The Ruggs make beautiful knitting machine tables! Ann


----------



## Azzara

GrammaAnn said:


> http://www.knittingmachinetables.com/
> The Ruggs make beautiful knitting machine tables! Ann


Yes, they are lovely and very good quality but they are not cheap and shipping is also pricey. 
I can understand that some knitters would rather put their money into their machines then in furniture.


----------



## GrammaAnn

Just another option. Lots of people choose them.


----------



## Daeanarah

GrammaAnn they don't tell you the price though. I'd want that before I buy anything.


----------



## GrammaAnn

It's on the website.


----------



## Daeanarah

ok found it... too spendy for me.
thanks for sharing though.

Rhyanna


----------



## peppered

I went to look and must say it is exactly what I would like but will have to wait, maybe for my tax return?
Anybody checked/asked about the shipping charges?


----------



## Daeanarah

no because I won't be buying it.

Happy Knitting

Rhyanna


----------



## peppered

I contacted them and shipping is like 97 dollars.
It is not that bad considering the distance it has to go.
I would love the table in black b/c it would match the rest of our things in the house but he wouldn't sell it unfinished so I can stain it.
For that kind of money I would love to get what I want, but I will think about it.
I do love how it looks, it is very practical and very well build so I might give in black or not.
I just have to work few extra shifts to pay for it....


----------



## Daeanarah

Can't you paint it yourself?


----------



## peppered

Daeanarah said:


> Can't you paint it yourself?


Well, I have no problem painting it myself, better yet, I would stain it black but he won't sell it unfinished!
I told him I don't care about the warranty. If I buy it with his finish and re do it myself, it will void the warranty anyway. And I asked how can I get his finish off, if I can send it.No reply on that one.
I told him it would save me time and money if I could buy it unfinished.
I apologized for being a pain in the a...
I am surprised he offers "custom" work but will not customize it. I only ask for no finish, not structural changes.
Here is his on of his 2 replies...
"Good morning Helena,

The track in the middle is for a box and/or sliding tray--see website.

You are not a pain--it is your money. It is either no table or a table that you can accept with the color of the natural wood.

Best regards,

Steve

I think this kind of attitude is bad for bussines.
For 600 dollars, he should be able to offer custom finish.
I am really mad at this point.
What would you guys do?


----------



## Daeanarah

refuse to buy it, or buy it, strip it down and paint it or paint over it.

Rhyanna


----------



## peppered

Well, I bought the table. It is the only thing that will help me set everything righ. I like the angled adjustable sides.And it looks solid.
It is on the way....yey!
I couldn't get it unfinished and figured it will be messy to re-finish so I will re do flooring in the room to match the color.I do understand why it is done the way it is.
The people are very nice thou. I spoke with both of them, Katherine, we spend time talking on the phone and I felt like I knew her. 
I am so excited.
Yesterday we had to get new A/C installed and all the other things in the house that suck money right now, the table is just what I need. Something just for me, get me going and forget about the other stuff in life.
I will post pics when set up!


----------



## nannie343

]Hi DarcyCAG...this is the stand I am going to put my Brother 965i on. My chunky machine that has a ribber is on a metal tilt stand. This stand is 11"X47" (I hope the picture comes with the message! Haven't done that on here yet!

How did you attach the board to the metal stand.

Thanks,
Rhonda


----------

